# Orbitsat.com Offering 105 and 204-HR HDVR2's



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Came across this at www.orbitsat.com and thought some might be interested:

105-hour unit - $549.95:

HDVR2-105HR HUGHES® Series 2 DIRECTV® Digital Satellite Recorder. Dolby Digital Output,IR Remote and allows up to 105 hours of recording time with DIRECTV® Digital Video Recorder powered by TiVo®. With dual tuner records 2 different shows while watching a recorded one. Support for all DIRECTV Satellite locations at 101°,110° & 119°. **Actual recording capacity depends on type of programming being recorded. For full functionality, this receiver requires connection of two (2) satellite inputs from a dual-output LNB DIRECTV dish antenna. This DVR Will NOT record HDTV. 
For Existing and New DIRECTV Customers.
This unit has been modifed and has a 120Gb drive instead of the factory drive. Allow 10 Days for modification and delivery.

204-hour unit - $699.95:

HDVR2-204HR HUGHES® Series 2 DIRECTV® Digital Satellite Recorder. Dolby Digital Output,IR Remote and allows up to 204 hours of recording time with DIRECTV® Digital Video Recorder powered by TiVo®. With dual tuner records 2 different shows while watching a recorded one. Support for all DIRECTV Satellite locations at 101°,110° & 119°. **Actual recording capacity depends on type of programming being recorded. For full functionality, this receiver requires connection of two (2) satellite inputs from a dual-output LNB DIRECTV dish antenna. This DVR Will NOT record HDTV. 
For Existing and New DIRECTV Customers.
This unit has been modifed and has a two 120GB drives instead of the factory drive. Allow 10 Days for modification and delivery.


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

I must have missed that on their site. How do they handle the warranty?


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I have seen other sites selling these updated TiVos (New, not used) I know TiVo had pretty much accepted that upgrades will be done. But the warranty would need to be very specific before I would jump (unless warranty already expired)


----------



## Mark (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm going to buy one and hack it myself a 80 gb hd are only 90$ at FRY's.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

I agree. In essesnce they are charging $300 for a 120 GB hard drive. I bought a Western Digital 120GB hard drive for $123 and a Western Digital 80GB hard drive for $90 and the upgrade on my UTV's took less than an hour each. This deal from Orbitsat seems pretty steep for a little bit of labor - and they keep the original 40GB hard drive that came in the unit from the factory. I just thought it was interesting that they are now available from a reputable dealer (at least they treated me right when I dealt with them) with the upgrade done. For those scared to open the box and upgrade themselves, this may be the way to go.

When you go to their site www.orbitsat.com select Directv systems and scroll about half way down and they are there.


----------



## papillo-j (Feb 20, 2003)

Orbitsat.com had gone through some pretty significant changes lately (like more generious installtion packages being included with their packages). 

Anyway the upgrades you speak of might not be in the same place that you left them. They are there, I checked the other day, you just have to look around a bit.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

According to orbitsat's website, "This is a modifed unit which has replaced the original factory installed drive with a 120Gb drive. Modified product comes with warranty from Orbit not the manufacturer. 1 year parts, 90 days labor. Please allow 10 Days for modification and delivery."


----------



## johntoto11 (Aug 1, 2002)

Bottom -line, what do you all think is Orbitsat's cost, with any labor,overhead ect., for A 120 gig.upgrade kit for an HDVR2?


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Too much. It's pretty easy to upgrade the Tivos yourself. The orbitsat stuff is only good for those without much constitution.

Also, 9th Tee http://www.9thtee.com has some good upgrade packages and other warez like the MFS tools and the Tivo Series 2 brackets for a second HD.

I even bent 2 pins on the Tivo HD (broke off when trying to bend back), turns out they were only for the IDE Activity light, so I was very lucky. Didn't have a bigger HD to restore the backup.


----------



## edrock200 (Mar 18, 2003)

Personally, I like the weaknees TivoBreeze kit. See my sig for the pics. I also installed the 9th tee second drive kit and I like it, but the extra cooling and lack of tape with the weaknees kit won me over. However it is pricier.


----------

